# Skin Care Regiment



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

So I'm looking to change my skin care regiment. My current one is not as effective as it used to be and I'm starting to break out periodically again. I'm 25 now, so my acne is not even close to as crazy as it was when I was a teen. Any favorite products or tips I should try out?


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

lucky, lucky you. Ill be 32 on sunday and my skin still hates me.

The Clarisonic is a FANTASTIC tool. 

Also, if you're not moisturizing, start now. I've used eye cream since I was a teen, not a single crowsfoot yet. The skin under my eyes isnt as nice as it was at 16, but its not tragic.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I strongly suggest a tea tree oil product. The body shop carries an awesome line if you have oily skin. I use it on my trouble spots and then use an aloe wash on the rest of my face to keep it from drying out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Turmeric mixed with a little yogurt. Leave on 6-10 min then wash off. Leave it too long and you skin will be yellow.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Ever heard of Live Clean? They started as a hair care brand and now have their own skincare line. LOVE IT. Excellent quality ingredients, really gentle and effective. I second the Clarisonic too, it's definitely a worthwhile investment. As far as acne, diet does play a huge role in mine (dairy and carbs KILL my skin), as well as not drinking enough water. Good old 2.5% benzoyl peroxide is all you need, though. Don't pall prey to things like Proactiv or other skincare lines that have many high % different active ingredients. They are overkill and irritate and dry out your skin more than anything.
If you want to head to the doctor and get something prescribed, Retin-A is excellent and also works for wrinkles! Many women use it with much success for both acne and aging.

Just a few things that have worked for me.  Diet really, really does have a big impact on my skin so you may want to consider changing your eating habits and enjoying the results. Not only that, clean eating will have positive effects in all aspects of your health. Good luck! Skin is a tricky one to deal with.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the tips guys! I super appreciate it. I think I'm going to give the Clarisonic a try. Never tried tea tree oils. I'll check that out as well. Saddlebag, how many times a week do you do the Turmeric and Yogurt mask? I'm avoiding the dermatologist. I had horrible skin in my teens and have been on pretty much every acne medication/topical known to man. I was even on Acutane and it messed up my liver for a while. I'm pretty good with my diet. I eat tons of fruits and vegetables. I'm not so good in my drinking habits. I'll have to stat trying to drink less juices and more water. Hopefully that will help as well. Thanks!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Be careful with tea tree oil. If I use it my skin becomes extremely inflamed and attempts to leave my body. It actually peels off - which is lovely.
Body shop as well does not have the most high quality products and many of the fragrances can cause allergic reactions.

Sephora is the best place to go. Love love love their products! Very high quality cosmetics and skin care.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

